# Pumpkin Seed



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

So I have been slaying pan fish and bass over the past week. Wednesday I got 37 fish in the fly. 6 were bass. One was a pumpkin seed, and the rest were bluegills. See pic below by Bscuerdi.

Then Friday my twin and I went and I got another. I only got 1 perch and 8 bluegills, and 1 bass on the fly. My twin got 20 which was a mix of perch, bluegill, and bass.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

*Red Ear Sunfish*


----------



## Mr Tibbs (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Red Ear Sunfish*

I can't say that I have ever seen one of them before! Then again, I don't fish in the warm water. Looks like an interesting little guy!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Red Ear Sunfish*

Yup, Shellcracker. Wish they would do good here and get 2-3lbs. like in the South!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Red Ear Sunfish*

it looks like a green sun fish it does not have the right marking for a red ear


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Red Ear Sunfish*

I saw the Nevada state record Red ear get caught down in Laughlin. It was big as a dinner plate. They say that the quagga mussels are providing some good food for the sun fish.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Red Ear Sunfish*

It's a Pumpkinseed

http://www.google.com/search?q=pumpkins ... 66&bih=605

good grief


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Red Ear Sunfish*

Ok sounds like the pumpkin seed. I am pretty happy to knock that off the old bucket list for Utah Species. Another one down a few more to go!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Red Ear Sunfish*



tye dye twins said:


> Ok sounds like the pumpkin seed. I am pretty happy to knock that off the old bucket list for Utah Species. Another one down a few more to go!


Do you have a pic of the other fish, the Redear?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Red Ear Sunfish*



wyogoob said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > Ok sounds like the pumpkin seed. I am pretty happy to knock that off the old bucket list for Utah Species. Another one down a few more to go!
> ...


That was Bscuderi's pic/post. On Wednesday I forgot my camera. So my phone camera was my my only proof and I texted him the pic. Bscuderi was good enough to post it up at my request yesterday. Call me old school but I don't have internet on my phone. :V|:


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

These pumpkin seeds are really prevalent at Ocher Lake in Daybreak. They sure have been loving my chartreuse popper fly lately.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a beautiful Fish.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

blueboy22 said:


> Thats a beautiful Fish.


When Pumpkinseeds spawn the males bellies turn a bright orange and the blue mottling on the head is more profound.


----------

